

Now Your Smartphone Can Be Used To Diagnose Ear Infections At Home - SlipperySlope
http://singularityhub.com/2012/07/15/now-your-smartphone-can-be-used-to-diagnose-ear-infections-at-home/

======
SlipperySlope
Essentially,

"the company is developing an iPhone attachment that turns the smartphone into
an otoscope, providing a magnified view of the middle ear."

